# Plus de bruit "bong" au démarrage



## Dylan34150 (18 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis peu j'ai acquis un Powerbook G4 sous Leopard 10.5.8 . Tout fonctionne impeccable excepté une chose, je sais que dès que l'on appuie sur le bouton pour démarrer le mac, un "bong" retentit... Et la, surprise , aucun "bong" rien. J'ai déjà chercher des solutions sur internet ( comme un reset de la VRAM un truc du genre) et ça ne donne rien . J'ai aussi supprimer onyx et tout logiciel de maintenance . Je suis perdu et donc je sollicite votre aide .

Cordialement, 
Dylan 

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2013)

Et moi qui suis un grand '*miso_chime*' devant l'Éternel - voici que je tombe sur un '*chimo_lâtre*'  [le 'bong' ou 'carillon de démarrage' se dit '_chime_' en Anglais. C'est le signal que fait retentir l'_EFI_ pour indiquer que le '_POST_' (Power-On Self-Test = check-up hardware) a été passé avec succès au tout début du processus de démarrage du Mac].

Malheureusement pour toi, la version d'«Onyx» compatible avec «Léopard»*n'offre pas l'option d'_activer/désactiver_ le _chime_ au démarrage. Reste alors la méthode en ligne de commande, pour le cas où une manip. de ta part ou une application tierce aurait créé un '_LogoutHook_' intervenant pendant le processus d'extinction du Mac et dictant ses préférences au re-démarrage jusqu'à l'affichage de la '_LoginWindow_'. Donc tu vas à : _Applications/Utilitaires_ et tu lances le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, fais un copier-coller de :


```
sudo defaults delete com.apple.loginwindow LogoutHook
```

et &#8617; (retour-chariot : tu presses la touche 'Retour' = 'Enter' du clavier tout à droite, pour activer la commande). Comme c'est une commande '_sudo_' (Super-Administrateur), tu vois s'afficher une demande de '_password_' dans la fenêtre du «Terminal». Tu tapes ton mot-de-passe *admin* (de rigueur) sans qu'aucun caractère ne se montre à la frappe et de nouveau &#8617; pour activer. Maintenant, pour faire bonne mesure, fais un copier-coller de :


```
sudo defaults delete com.apple.loginwindow LoginHook
```

et &#8617; (comme tu es dans les 5' d'état de grâce où les droits '_sudo_' te revêtent, pas de mot-de-passe requis). 

Re-démarre, pour ouïr si tu as récupéré ton carillon, ô '_philo-chimien_'  Si ce n'est pas le cas, je crains fort que ma '_miso_chimie_' n'aie rien de plus en stock en faveur des 'bingo-zélotes'...


----------



## SadChief (19 Septembre 2013)

Regarde si par hasard le son n'est pas coupé.
Le volume du "dong" en dépend.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2013)

De quel modèle de PowerBook s'agit-il ? Je sais que certains deviennent muets parfois au démarrage lorsqu'ils ont été éteints sous OS X, j'en ai deux comme ça ici, un G3 et un G4, mais jusqu'ici je n'ai rencontré ce phénomène que sur des modèles capables de démarrer nativement sous OS 9, donc, pour les G4, des "Titanium" au maximum &#8230; Cela dit, ceux de la dernière génération (1 Ghz/867 Mhz) sont capables de faire tourner et OS 9, et Leopard, donc &#8230;


----------



## Fontelun (15 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
j'ajoute mon problème à la suite de cette discussion. Je ne sais pas trop si c'est le bon lieu mais comme il s'agit d'un ennui de même nature que celui qui est traité ici....sauf que mon matériel et système sont différents : j'ai perdu le son de démarrage sur mon iMac 24 de 2009 qui "tourne" sous 10.6.8...
J'ai vérifié que mon son n'est pas coupé", j'ai réparé les autorisations, cherché (sans succès) sur Onyx si je n'avais pas une case à décocher. lancé sur ce même logiciel tous les scripts d'entretien...
Rien n'y fait. Si quelqu'un a une solution, merci d'avance.
Guy
Ce n'est pas que je sois un Chime-idolâtre (Ou un truc du genre ) , mais ce son me rassure. Et là je commence à avoir peur que des ennuis ne se profilent à mon horizon.

Au fait, quelles sortes d'ennuis peut annoncer la disparition du "blong" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2013)

Fontelun a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ajoute mon problème à la suite de cette discussion. Je ne sais pas trop si c'est le bon lieu mais comme il s'agit d'un ennui de même nature que celui qui est traité ici....sauf que mon matériel et système sont différents : j'ai perdu le son de démarrage sur mon iMac 24 de 2009 qui "tourne" sous 10.6.8...
> J'ai vérifié que mon son n'est pas coupé", j'ai réparé les autorisations, cherché (sans succès) sur Onyx si je n'avais pas une case à décocher. lancé sur ce même logiciel tous les scripts d'entretien...
> Rien n'y fait. Si quelqu'un a une solution, merci d'avance.
> ...



Question : force que ça fonctionnait et qu'un casque était branché sur la machine, le chime, il était dans le casque, ou sur les HP internes ?


----------



## Fontelun (15 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Question : force que ça fonctionnait et qu'un casque était branché sur la machine, le chime, il était dans le casque, ou sur les HP internes ?



J'entendais le "blong" sur les HP internes même lorsque j'avais branché un casque ou des HP externes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2013)

Ok, donc ça n'est pas le jack de la sortie casque qui est resté bloqué, alors (mais tu peux toujours vérifier, s'il est resté bloqué, alors, tu dois voir une lumière rouge au fond).

Il n'y a que le chime, qui ne passe plus, ou bien tu n'as plus du tout de son sur les HP internes ?


----------



## Fontelun (15 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ok, donc ça n'est pas le jack de la sortie casque qui est resté bloqué, alors (mais tu peux toujours vérifier, s'il est resté bloqué, alors, tu dois voir une lumière rouge au fond).
> 
> Il n'y a que le chime, qui ne passe plus, ou bien tu n'as plus du tout de son sur les HP internes ?



Le jack de sortie casque n'est pas resté bloqué en effet.... et il n'y a QUE le chime qui ne passe plus...J'ai du son partout sinon (casque, hp externes, hp internes)


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2013)

Fontelun a dit:


> Bonjour,  cherché (sans succès) sur Onyx si je n'avais pas une case à décocher.


normal 
y a pas dans cet onyx là
lire le post de macomaniac

( ca sert de lire les réponses d'un  fil, on y trouve souvent une... réponse)



> Rien n'y fait. Si quelqu'un a une solution, merci d'avance.


lire le post de macomaniac , bis
il y donne la manip pour forcer une remise

et si après cette manip  ca n'est pas revenu, on poursuit la quête du _feu chime inné
_


----------



## Fontelun (15 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> normal
> y a pas dans cet onyx là
> lire le post de macomaniac
> 
> ...



Voilà c'est fait... Et.... Ouiiiiii ! je viens d'entendre à nouveau ce rassurant (pour moi) Blong !
Merci, merci... 
Je précise que j'avais lu le post de macomaniac.. Mais, d'une part j'étais pas très fan de m'aventurer à titiller le terminal (C'est une première pour moi !) et  d'autre part je ne suis pas sous le même système que celui qui était en cause au début de cette discussion. J'avais donc pensé qu'éventuellement Onyx....
J'espère que cette "douce" musique va continuer à retentir à mes oreilles charmées. 
En tout cas merci à nouveau pour l'instant !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2013)

Certain bruit de '_Chime_' a retenti à mes oreilles, ainsi que le triomphal '_Bingo!_' d'un qui a retrouvé son son de clairon dont son c&#339;ur se «rassure» (là où ce coup de cymbale a toujours fait sursauter si fort _dès potron minet_ mes esprits pneumatiques qu'il leur-z'y '_coupait le souffle_' jusqu'à ce que ma '_miso_chimie_' s'avisât par un procédé «Terminal» qu'il n'y ait plus là que 'feu' de '_chime_né_' - pour poursuivre dans la veine savoyarde du *Pascal* qui y ramona...) 

Appuyer sur le bouton '_Power_' d'un Mac déclenche l'_EFI_Boot_ROM_ (micro-logiciel résidant dans une puce de la Carte-Mère = '_Firmware_') qui exécute immédiatement le '_POST_' (_Power-On_Self-Test_ = check-up _hardware_). Ce test ne prend qu'environ 2 secondes, et en cas de réussite, l'_EFI_ fait retentir un 'cri de triomphe' qui est le '_Chime_', avant de passer à l'exécution du fichier d'initialisation '_Software_' (= le '_Boot.efi_' des '_CoreServices_') dont le rôle principal est de charger le noyau ('_kernel_') et les extensions du noyau ('_kexts_') et dont l'exercice se signale par l'écran Pommé.

Lorsque le '_Chime_' ne retentit pas, cela peut être dû à 3 causes :

- a) soit le son est globalement coupé sur le Mac - hypothèse évoquée par *Pascal*__le_Modéraptor_ bien capable de mettre au vert la verve envers les _chimo_lâtres_ de nos compères ramoneurs s'ils l'y ramenaient sans vergogne...

- b) soit est ponctuellement coupé sur le Mac par un script qui s'exécute en sortie de session d'usager lors de l'extinction ou du re-démarrage grâce à un '_Logout Hook_' : un point d'accroche de sortie de session, qui va outrepasser les préférences par défaut au re-démarrage jusqu'à l'affichage de la '_LoginWindow_' = l'écran d'ouverture de session. Là, normalement, un 2è script prend le relai grâce à un '_Login Hook_' : un point d'accroche d'entrée de session, qui va rétablir les préférences actives avant la sortie antérieure de session. Les logiciels de Tierce Partie qui proposent de cocher une case d'option de type : '_Couper le son de démarrage_' suscitent pareils '_Logout Hook_' & '_Login Hook_' exécutifs de scripts. Ou bien l'on peut comme votre serviteur, grâce au «Terminal», fabriquer ses propres scripts .sh et enregistrer les commandes de '_hook_'.

- c) soit l'_EFI_ ne déclenche pas le  '_Chime_', parce que le '_POST_' n'est pas concluant - et là on a d'autres soucis que de rétablir un signal sonore, pour la bonne raison que la _ROM_ de démarrage ne lance pas le fichier '_Booter_' et que l'écran Pommé ne s'affiche pas : bref, le Mac ne démarre pas...​
Lorsque le Mac démarre bien et que le son n'est pas globalement coupé sans que le '_Chime_' ne retentisse - alors on est dans le cas de figure n°2 comme *Fontelun* coucou: - sans rancune pour l'ironie '_miso_chime_'?). Vraisemblablement un '_hook_' de coupure du son au démarrage est actif dès la sortie de session. Il y a un moyen très simple de vérifier ce cas de figure : c'est qu'un '_hook_' ne se remet en place que si la sortie de session s'exécute dans les formes. En cas d'extinction forcée, il ne se remet pas en place, et normalement le '_Chime_' retentit au re-démarrage. Donc, pour vérifier : éteindre le Mac en mode forcé, en pressant continûment le bouton '_Power_'. Au re-démarrage, le '_Chime_' devrait retentir s'il était coupé par un '_hook_', et ainsi le Mac n'a pas de problème. Un '_chimo_lâtre_' n'a plus qu'à passer les commandes suppressives de '_hook_' dans le «Terminal» et l'affaire est réglée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Certain bruit de '_Chime_' a retenti à mes oreilles, ainsi que le triomphal '_Bingo!_' d'un qui a retrouvé son son de clairon dont son cur se «rassure» (là où ce coup de cymbale a toujours fait sursauter si fort _dès potron minet_ mes esprits pneumatiques qu'il leur-z'y '_coupait le souffle_' jusqu'à ce que ma '_miso_chimie_' s'avisât par un procédé «Terminal» qu'il n'y ait plus là que 'feu' de '_chime_né_' - pour poursuivre dans la veine savoyarde du *Pascal* qui y ramona...)
> 
> Appuyer sur le bouton '_Power_' d'un Mac déclenche l'_EFI_Boot_ROM_ (micro-logiciel résidant dans une puce de la Carte-Mère = '_Firmware_') qui exécute immédiatement le '_POST_' (_Power-On_Self-Test_ = check-up _hardware_). Ce test ne prend qu'environ 2 secondes, et en cas de réussite, l'_EFI_ fait retentir un 'cri de triomphe' qui est le '_Chime_', avant de passer à l'exécution du fichier d'initialisation '_Software_' (= le '_Boot.efi_' des '_CoreServices_') dont le rôle principal est de charger le noyau ('_kernel_') et les extensions du noyau ('_kexts_') et dont l'exercice se signale par l'écran Pommé.
> 
> ...



:afraid: Dis donc, avec un post pareil, tu pourrais avoir au moins la décence de mettre un tube d'aspirine en pièce jointe !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :afraid: Dis donc, avec un post pareil, tu pourrais avoir au moins la décence de mettre un tube d'aspirine en pièce jointe !



pas sûr que ca se trouve encore en tube
(remplacé par plaquettes)

par contre en matière de tube , il y a youtube
on y trouve
_"Ramona"_

et le célèbre autre refrain _chime chime inné siffle
_la chanson des ramoneurs dans Mary Poppins


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas sûr que ca se trouve encore en tube
> (remplacé par plaquettes)



Mais si, va voir dans le topic des photos de bureau, sur presque toutes celles du mien, on peut en voir un !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais si, va voir dans le topic des photos de bureau, sur presque toutes celles du mien, on peut en voir un !


pas vu
( mais justifiable si tu bidoiuilles encore un lenovo)
j'ai pas fait tout le fil , mais je viens de voir une photo 201O, avé le  palm gris  , le rouleau scotch norange , et la collection de lunettes devant moniteur 2

A une époque je ramenaisde voyage   les aspirines et autres par pots de 500
( plus possible , conditionnements devenus assez interdits dans la plupart des pays européens)


----------



## Fontelun (16 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais si, va voir dans le topic des photos de bureau, sur presque toutes celles du mien, on peut en voir un !


En ce qui me concerne je me soigne présentement avec du "Doliprane" (Faut être moderne, bonsoir de pipe)... Mais les effets de ce médoc ne sont guère spectaculaires et mon rhume carabiné m'empêche de réfléchir. Ce coinçage de comprenote me fait une bonne excuse pour n'avoir pas tout à fait réussi à comprendre le post de Macomaniac. Je remets donc à plus tard mon test d'intelligence pour cause d'enchifrènement sévère. Je relirai ce texte quand j'aurais recouvré la santé et le souffle.
Mais j'ai fait avec succès le test de l'extinction forcée. Et du redémarrage. Ça a boingué  fort et clair. J'en ai conclu que mon Mac faisait semblant d'être enrhumé. Et je suis allé voir du côté de l'Applestore à combien me reviendrait l'achat d'un nouveau (Ça lui apprendra.. Mais bigre sont toujours pas donnés les produits à la pomme)
Merci à tous et à Macomaniac en particulier. Et bon week end.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2013)

Fontelun a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne je me soigne présentement avec du "Doliprane" (Faut être moderne, bonsoir de pipe).


 y a plus moderne
(medocs special rhume)

et
plus traditionnel
inhalations methode de meregrand ca marche bien aussi
(par exemple decoction de feuilles de laurier , ou huiles d'eucalyptus)


> . Et je suis allé voir du côté de l'Applestore à combien me reviendrait l'achat d'un nouveau (Ça lui apprendra.. Mais bigre sont toujours pas donnés les produits à la pomme


ne pas le faire pendant un gros _rhube_
ca déprime ou ferait cliquer un achat _imbuldif_ qu'on pourrait _regrédder_
.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2013)

Fontelun a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne je me soigne présentement avec du "Doliprane" (Faut être moderne, bonsoir de pipe)...



Mais je suis, moderne, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec le fait que je prenne de l'Aspirine et non du Doliprane, le Doliprane est un simple antalgique, il ne me servirait à rien, si tu regardes les photos dont je parle, tu verras qu'il s'agit d'Aspirine dosée à 1000 mg, et non 500, à ce dosage, l'acide Acetyl-salicilique, molécule active de l'aspirine a, outre son effet antalgique, un effet anti-inflammatoire, ce que le paracétamol, la molécule active du Doliprane n'a pas, quel qu'en soit le dosage. Pour mes crises de sciatique légères, c'est cet effet que je recherche, et c'est le seul anti-inflammatoire que je supporte sans employer d'inhibiteur de la pompe à protons (pour contrer les aigreurs d'estomac, ou, dans mon cas, usophagiques) ! 

Cela dit, tout ça n'a qu'un très lointain rapport avec le chime disparu de ton Mac


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> tout ça n'a qu'un très lointain rapport avec le chime disparu de ton Mac



Sauf que de '_mal_au-chime_' à '_cacochyme_' le saut est  moindre que du coq-à-l'âne...


----------

